# 4-6k stone recommendation



## SyndicateNova (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi everyone, what do you all recommend for a 4-6k stone? Something relatively hard that cuts fast and gives a nice mirror finish?


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jul 22, 2013)

Suehiro Rika 5K


----------



## greasedbullet (Jul 22, 2013)

5k Rika is what I use also.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jul 22, 2013)

Dave Martell's JKS 4K. Splash and go, reasonably fast cutter, smoother feel than the Rika. Or, a Gesshin 4K from Jon Broida at JKI, but it's over twice the price.

Rick


----------



## chinacats (Jul 22, 2013)

Gesshin 5k is splash and go and gives a very nice finish...is not cost prohibitive either.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jul 22, 2013)

I use Naniwa 5k superstone. Feels like butter, and gives a superb polish.


----------



## bkdc (Jul 22, 2013)

Chosera 5K is my favorite 5K. But for the best bang for the buck, it's the Suehiro Rika.


----------



## chinacats (Jul 22, 2013)

double post...apologies


----------



## TheDispossessed (Jul 22, 2013)

gesshin 4k.


----------



## zWiLLX (Jul 22, 2013)

Sigma Power Ceramic is a brand with a good cutting power for all steels incl alloys, excellent price, great life, and supple awesome feel. silky death for steel. Comes w a wood base too if you prefer! Sigma Power 6k My natural stone from japan woodworker is probably faster-cutting but dishes more quickly and 3x the price.. but it's an awase-to grade 5


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 22, 2013)

i'd totally ignore this class of stones. Shapton Pro 320 -> Chosera 1k -> Gesshin 8k -> Strop is the way to go, with synthetics. I've tried a lot of stones, and this combo is by far the best I've used.


----------



## wsfarrell (Jul 23, 2013)

EdipisReks said:


> i'd totally ignore this class of stones. Shapton Pro 320 -> Chosera 1k -> Gesshin 8k -> Strop is the way to go, with synthetics. I've tried a lot of stones, and this combo is by far the best I've used.



Tried Maxim's 800 yet? It might make you rethink the Chosera 1k. Mine only comes out when I'm doing chisels now.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 23, 2013)

wsfarrell said:


> Tried Maxim's 800 yet? It might make you rethink the Chosera 1k. Mine only comes out when I'm doing chisels now.




no, i haven't. even if the JKS 800 is way better than the 1k Chosera, it doesn't change my point.


----------



## Seb (Jul 23, 2013)

I have gone back to the Suehiro Rika now that I am going for the classic 'toothy' edge.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 23, 2013)

Seb said:


> I have gone back to the Suehiro Rika now that I am going for the classic 'toothy' edge.



my experience suggests that where you end has little do with the stone, and much to do with the steel.


----------



## Dusty (Jul 23, 2013)

I love my rika, but it doesn't really fit the bill of the OP requesting something like a mirror finish. I agree with Chris that the naniwa SS 5k would be a good choice for a shiny bevel whereas the Rika's finish is much more hazy matte.


----------



## Justin0505 (Jul 24, 2013)

Is this primarily for single or double bevel?


----------



## SyndicateNova (Jul 24, 2013)

Double bevel


----------



## jigert (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm using the JNS 6k. At first I didn't know what to think, since it was quite the transition from the Rika. But the more I used it the more I came to love it. 
Quite hard, leaves a nice polished edge. I think it will suit you perfectly.


----------

